# So...guess which woodie is the hen? (Easy!)



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is another priceless video of :

*an amorous male woodie and an under impressed hen*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sweet! She definitely wants nothing to do with him...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Message to mederators*

I am sorry that I posted such a splurge of videos, I just kept finding a better one to post.

At the weekend I am going to merge my posts into a single thread for woodies and one for stock doves, and present them in a way that is relevant to a new rescuer, as I noticed (belatedly) that the Wood pigeon Forum is in the Pigeon crisis section. I will also do a thread on collared doves with photos and videos that are informative, because in the UK we so often have the discussion about whether a bird is a woodie, a stockie or a dovey. It has been so hard to find relevant photos of woodies and stockies, the videos that I will include in the thread should meet the need for "reference" pics as well as demonstrate the things that we refer to such as crop feeding.

Cynthia


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those birds are so very beautiful and thats adoreable and it reminds me of a few married people that I know.....lol c.hert


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice to see a video of wood pigeons up close. Female easy to differentiate from male. Gender harder for me to distinguish in the six or seven wood pigeons that come to feed daily in our garden.

Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think the female could be fairly young!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL!!  

That was HYSTERICAL!! I've never seen pigeons act quite that way. AND, poor guy...he tried sooo hard to be liked...even bowing to her! 

Wonder what she didn't like about him? Bad beak breath? Didn't use deordorant??

Those two are beautiful birds!

THANKS so much for making my morning, Cynthia!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting such a great video, Cynthia! Wish it came with sound, although it's easy to imaging his ardent cooing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL Shi, every time I watch that one it is funnier to me...I think both blackballTV's videos are incredible, I wish he would give us more. I visited his website but it is about snooker. I just wish that he would upload more on to YuTube. It is incredible that he hs had so few view in 8 months.


Cynthia


----------

